# Stories



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, and this is the thead where
You post a picture of any of your bettas (you don't have to post at pic if you don't want to) and
Tell the story of how you got them and their 
Funny personalities, etc. etc. so we can all show
The stories of how our wet friends came to be! =)


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Peaches and Cream*

Peaches is my very first walmart rescue he was in HORRIBLE condition when i took him that i cryed right there in the store and my mom felt so bad she bought him for me (which NEVER happens) he is now my best nest builder but he still has a panic attack if he has to go back in his cup so i can clean hes tank ..its really sad


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

this sounds like a fun thread!!! good idea =D
YoshesMom, Peaches is so cute, its too bad that he was kept in such terrible conditions  its soooo awesome that you gave him a home where he will get great care :-D

We have three bettas in our house, two of which are mine 

First, we have Vincent! I got Vincent at petsmart in April of 2009. He's a beautiful grizzle veiltail, and his tail is longer than his body! I adored him from the moment i saw him . In January of 2010, i got really sick and ended up being in and out of the hospital for about five months. During those months, Vincent got overlooked quite often, and he got veryyyyy minimal water changes . Despite the terrible care and minimal attention he recieved during that time, he didn't get sick and he continued to greet me whenever i could visit his tank. I'm doing much better now, and Vincent is now over three years old. He has a tumor, and he's lost tons of weight. He probably doesn't have much time left. Even though he's slowed down alot, he still never fails to greet me when i see him. I love him so much, and it will be really hard for me when he's gone. 

His first day home :








About two months ago, his tail looks like a waterfall ♥








I took this picture today, who couldn't love this face???:








Next we have Gorton ;-) Gorton was purchased at Petsmart for my brother on the same day that we got Vincent. He has a rather odd short and fat body shape for a veil tail, but he has the most stunning royal blue coloring!! He's about three years old now, and hes' lived through several cases of SBD (overfeeding on my brother's part, so he's mom's fish now lol) and one case of popeye! he's a survivor 
This is his best pose ever:








And last, but not least, we have Finley  Finley is a gorgeous multi color crowntail with deep red fins, and a pale body with green splashes. I rescued him about a year ago from a truly horrible Petco. Most of the bettas were terribly sick, and many of them were dead. Finley was one of the few that was healthy. I chose him because when i looked down at his cup he literally had his face smooshed against the plastic, kinda like when a kid smooshes their face against a car window lol!! it made me laugh outloud, so i had to have him :-D. He's my little clown! He's a chronic tail-biter, but i love him anyways;-)
His first day home, not even out of his cup yet!








and here he is today =D (he's not really this turqoise, he's extremely iridescent, and the flash brings that out)








so, those are my fishies!!!! I hope you enjoyed their stories =D


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oh my gosh I <3 vincent if you get tired of him i ALWAYS have room ~.^ what betta I didnt see a betta!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I bet a lot of these storys are going to start sad and end happy 


I only bought one Betta who wasn't in decent condition and that was Astaldo, he was super skinny, pale, and I could barely see his gills moving  I was sure he wasn't going to make it. I had to keep him in very shallow water just so he could reach the surface.

I kept his receipt so that if he died I could bring him to petco and get another betta because I really thought he had no hope, but he hung in there and is doing great now. 

This is him the first hour I had him home.









A few days later he got put in a deeper tank











Here he is the other day


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> Peaches is my very first walmart rescue he was in HORRIBLE condition when i took him that i cryed right there in the store and my mom felt so bad she bought him for me (which NEVER happens) he is now my best nest builder but he still has a panic attack if he has to go back in his cup so i can clean hes tank ..its really sad


 That's incredibly sad . How the hell does the water get that dirty? It's horrible...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

This guy cam from Walmart. I felt so bad for him looking like that. So i brougt him home and put him in this little pet carrier. I didnt know if he would survive or not. 

He isnt the most prettiest of bettas, actually I think he is kinda more on the ugly side but I have a soft spot for him. he is the 1st one I rescued. 

Looking all pitiful









And now he is all like "I'm TRYING to get my beauty rest woman!"









he even stars in his own music video
http://youtu.be/m6DJiwpGwbI


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

These are really interesting stories! I love to read about other People's Bettas,
I will try to pull a few pictures of mine together. @Indyfishy, the way your fish 
smooshed it's face ageist the plastic, so cute! All of the stories are such cute 
stories!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ashleigh...I have no idea how it got that bad it STANK like you wouldnt believe


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I got my little Uni half price from petco because he had a major swim bladder problem and fin rot. I took him home and managed to combat the swim bladder disease that he had. It took him 2 months before I slowly weaned him off epsom salt. His fin rot became a major problem much more so then I expected and it took a while but he got over that and his fins arent growing back at all any more. He still has little stubby fins, going blind in one eye, and stunted growth for some reason but he has the most personality of any of my betta. And he is one of my favorites I have had him for about a year now. Making maybe 2-3 yrs old. One day I will have enough money for him to have a tank of his own. 
year ago
View attachment 30190


now
View attachment 30189


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's Moon's story. He was part of a selection of bettas from a local Canadian breeder. Originally, he was a delta. Every single time he would still be there in his wall cup. Sometimes he was sick with velvet or ich. Other times he would just be mopey and sad. 

Two months passed by and no one took him home. No one seemed to even care that he was still there. At least he was getting treatment for his ailments. At one point he's bitten his tail. Two weeks ago, I was at the store looking at the bettas. There was Moon, still there. The manager of the store, a very nice person, was talking to me and I pointed Moon out to her. The next few minutes I'm out the door with him in a bag. The manager, knowing that I love bettas, had bagged him up for me and told me that he was mine free of charge. 

So now he's finally enjoying the space and freedom of a two gallon tank (soon to be five, if I can swing it!), getting treatment for his tail. Yesterday, however, I noticed that he was thrashing about ... his ailments weren't over yet. Yesterday I noticed he was thrashing about, a sure sign of internal parasites. Despite this setback, he's always building a bubblenest, loves to flare at his reflection. His quirks are many and he has become one beautiful little guy despite everything he's been through. Stay strong, Moon <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Moon is gorgeous ! So glad you took him in


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah moon is beautiful!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok I suppose It is my turn,

I bought Skye on March 8,2011 I was at petsmart to get a buddy for my 
Crown tail Orb who passed away on May 25th,2011, I was rummaging though all the fish searching for just the right one and I reached the back left hand side and stopped, there he was, he was not the prettiest or the healthiest, but I could see potential in him, and I bought him he is such a good boy and I love him dearly.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

YoshesMom said:


> oh my gosh I <3 vincent if you get tired of him i ALWAYS have room ~.^ what betta I didnt see a betta!


haha i don't think i could ever get tired of him, he's my favorite!!! (shhh don't tell the others lol)



TwilightNite said:


> These are really interesting stories! I love to read about other People's Bettas,
> I will try to pull a few pictures of mine together. @Indyfishy, the way your fish
> smooshed it's face ageist the plastic, so cute! All of the stories are such cute
> stories!


it was sooooo cute, i've never seen another betta do it!!! he's unique haha :lol:

copperarabian, tikibirds, and creat; all your bettas look so great, you all did an awesome job nursing them back to health!!!! =D

twilightnite, that's so awesome that you had that special connection with your fish right away!! that's always the best part for me :-D and its awesome that you dug all the way in the back to find him, i always just look at the ones in the first few rows


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

View attachment 30220
These are amazing before and after photos and stories of Bettas under loving care.
Mine is not so dramatic.
I saw my guy while trolling through craigslist. 
His coloring and eyes pierced my heart. It was love at first site. I dreamed about him. I emailed about him. His name was Casper but I changed it to Blizzard the White Warrior after researching white warrior anime.
I had to wait 4 weeks because I was having surgery. I called the owner after I was recovered. He was still there and she was saving him for me. I was exstatic! 
My little Blizzard did not disappoint. He is so much fun! I never knew that a fish could be fun. He loves chasing marbles that my husband and I roll across the dining table. He likes watching my birds fly around the room. He is personality plus. 
I have a rare skin condition that makes my skin flaky and pink. My sister said Blizzard looks just like me.. giggle.. I think so too
Craigslist Ad Photo
In his new house 1 month later Look at how much his fins have grown!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

pinksnowme, Blizzard is sooooo cute <3 It sounds like he has a pretty awesome life with you =D

and i'm just going to add that this thread is really bad for me cuz it makes me want to go get more bettas XD


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a great idea, once I find my camera cord I'll post too. My six guys are all from pet stores, 5 from Petco and one from Petsmart.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

My boyfriend of seven months and I were arguing and at the peak of our fight, he yelled, "What do you want?" Being done with the conversation and in a sarcastic mood, I yelled back, "A betta fish!" and slammed the door. Two days later, he talked me into coming over. He said he had a surprise for me and sure enough, he bought me a betta. I couldn't be mad at him any more so we made up and named the fish CupCake. It's the cutest thing he's ever done. ^___^


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Naawww, cute!


----------



## schism (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, the Betta fish caught my eye one day at Wal Mart when I was leisure shopping.
They were really pretty so I decided, heck, why not get one.
So I bought one, a blue veil tail, and named him Dumbledore.

















Now, Dumbledore is a very curious fella. He is always swimming to the edge of the tank, and staring at my room. And whenever I walk by he swims up tp me and looks at me. He recognized me as being his owner the day after I got him. He's only flared his fins at me once, mainly because I guess I scared him getting up in the dark. But regardless. He is sweet and very active.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I have another fish her name is opal and she is really tiny,
I was at petco and I was looking at all the fish all the males had fantastic arrays of many colors and the females had vibrant colors pretty faces, but I saw the tiniest female there she was basically colorless, and was helpless but, I loved her 
in spite of all the others I picked her.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Jolynn I love the name CupCake And the fish is pretty too


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I think Opal will get bigger. Her speak sweetness dont they.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

About funny personalities. A few of my bettas make bubble nest all the time. And a few i have never do that.
But i have one betta which somehow have those huge bubbles,which does not look like bubble nest. He keeps staring at the bubble long long ….time until i distracted him. And while he stares at it his body go to the right and to the left. It kind of remind to me my dog when she listen to me and tilt her head . It just hilarious to me. His bowl is on the table where we eat so we see him all the time.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

JoLynn, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your story!


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

pinksnowme said:


> Jolynn I love the name CupCake And the fish is pretty too


Thanks ^___^ I'm still not completely sure whether or not CupCake is a girl, but the name fits the personality.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

Jessabell said:


> JoLynn, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your story!


Thanks! My boyfriend Gabe is a goober. I bought him a pricey betta at a LFS, and instead of giving him an elegant or strong name, he named him Howard >.<


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

And here is my last fishy, Angel, I was
in petco and was looking at all the delta and halfmoon males
they all were so pretty but I could not take my eyes off of this one, 
he is my fish with one of the strongest personalities!


----------

